# In wall speaker wire?



## MikeL (Jun 18, 2006)

Hello,

Anybody have any experiences with different in wall speaker wire? I know, not likely something people a/b as once it is installed there really isn't any swapping...just curious of peoples' insight. This would be for home theatre by the way.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Don't overthink it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

if you run the wire inside pipe you can run normal speaker wire and this makes pulling it out and exchanging it later down the road much simpler. Costs a bit more up front for the conduit and boxes but makes up for it in the end.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

in my existing house, I used carol in-wall rated wire from either PE or outdoorspeakerdepot, forgot which. Worked well, except the 12g for the sub has thick strands that aren't very flexible, which I didn't like, but hey, the sub doesn't get messed with much.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> if you run the wire inside pipe you can run normal speaker wire and this makes pulling it out and exchanging it later down the road much simpler. Costs a bit more up front for the conduit and boxes but makes up for it in the end.


+1


----------



## NegativeEntropy (Apr 22, 2009)

Make sure whatever you use meets the electrical code in your area -- in wall wire of any kind requires insulation with the appropriate minimum fire rating.


----------



## tiggers97 (May 13, 2008)

^ What he said. And "don't overthink it". My advice would be to get at least 12 guage and be done with it. 12 guage is pretty good for just about anything down the line. Monoprice has some good prices on it.


----------



## tiggers97 (May 13, 2008)

Oh, and for the subwoofer, I bought this RG6 component cable from monoprice and split it into three individual cables (pretty easy). Two were used for subwoofer runs; one in the front of the room and one in the back. The third I used as a composite run to the projector.


----------

